# Windows 10 Svchost eating bandwidth



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have Windows 10 Home edition installed.
and facing a problem with svchost.exe.

Its always eating 90% of my internet bandwidth 

I also tried disabling BITS and Windows Update service but still it starts in Background and keeps downloading data at full speed.

Never faced such issues in Windows 7 and Windows 8.

What is the problem ?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 21, 2016)

SVCHOST.exe is a service host. It is probably transferring data on behalf of some windows service, probably Windows Update.

You could try disabling "Background Intelligent Transfer Service" from services.msc or try disabling Windows Update.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2016)

Looks like Windows 10 users in TDF are not facing this problem.



Desmond David said:


> SVCHOST.exe is a service host. It is probably transferring data on behalf of some windows service, probably Windows Update.
> 
> *You could try disabling "Background Intelligent Transfer Service" from services.msc or try disabling Windows Update.*





Zangetsu said:


> I also tried disabling *BITS* and Windows Update service but still it starts in Background and keeps downloading data at full speed.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 22, 2016)

Zzz

Well, is Cortana running? Sometimes even Cortana transfers data for no reason.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2016)

Have you disabled all those win 10 peer update sharing settings(just search on google)?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Have you disabled all those win 10 peer update sharing settings(just search on google)?



That is OFF...and there is no upload going on...only the download is happening (which is driving me crazy)

I checked in taskmanager and found there are sub services under svchost (such as themes,iphelper etc) which are shown as downloading process.


Now how do I stop all which keeps on downloading.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2016)

How much was the approx total download,it may be a new build.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2016)

Its probably some system update downlloading. Even i used to have this issue in the first month of Windows 10 launch.

Can you see what is your Win10 version?
Open Command prompt, type "*systeminfo*" & press enter.

Mine is latest with the following as recent update - Cumulative Update for Windows 10 Version 1607 for x64-based Systems (*KB3200970*)

OS Name:                   Microsoft Windows 10 Pro
OS Version:                10.0.14393 N/A Build 14393



-----

If you have latest version of Windows 10, then it could be a driver update (GPU). Install latest GPU driver (check reviews before installing, if GPU driver has any issues...)

If you have latest GPU driver, then Try the following-

1. Open Control Panel by right-clicking the Start button and selecting Control Panel. 
2. Navigate to System and Security > System > Advanced system settings. 
3. Click the Hardware tab, click Device Installation Settings, and select the “No, let me choose what to do option. Select “Never install driver software from Windows Update.”

Note: you can type "Device Installation Settings" in search & goto last step.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2016)

^^Win 10 home edition doesn't have the capability to block auto driver updates without using 3rd party/other hacks.

Official MS tool but it only hides the unwanted updates from future downloads/install.Those updates will still be downloaded/installed the 1st time before using it to hide them.
*support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930

Windows Update Mini Tool by Shewolf of MDL(try it,i have read some good reviews regarding it.It can do almost everything as old windows 7/8 updates):
wumt.zip - Google Driv


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 23, 2016)

^^I don't think its GPU update..coz Nvidia has separate process for downloading the GPU updates.



whitestar_999 said:


> How much was the approx total download,it may be a new build.


 I checked when it was downloading and there was no progress bar of windows update in control panel settings.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Win 10 home edition doesn't have the capability to block auto driver updates without using 3rd party/other hacks.
> 
> *support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/3073930
> 
> ...


Yes...I m aware of Home Edition and Pro Edition windows update differences.

I will look into that tool..so it does block updates ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2016)

Yes.Try it yourself to see how it works on your system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes.Try it yourself to see how it works on your system.



Tried it and this one is a managing Windows update tool...but my issue is there is no update download but still svchost downloads data.

Will I get any help if I email the issue to Microsoft Technical team ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2016)

svchost use network bandwidth not just on behalf of windows updates but other softwares/windows components too.Use some firewall software to figure out which process is exactly invoking svchost to use bandwidth.


----------



## Minion (Dec 25, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Looks like Windows 10 users in TDF are not facing this problem.



Nothing to worry it is responsible for downloading windows update and drivers.If you are on wifi use metered option for wifi.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2016)

Minion said:


> Nothing to worry it is responsible for downloading windows update and drivers.If you are on wifi use metered option for wifi.



But when I look in settings > updates, i don't see any updates progress bar there.
I think i will have to check using resource monitor on which IP the files are downloading


----------



## Minion (Dec 30, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> But when I look in settings > updates, i don't see any updates progress bar there.
> I think i will have to check using resource monitor on which IP the files are downloading



Then you should download malware byte antimalware and do a full scan.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2017)

Looks like I found the culprit of all this..

The problem started whenever I used my Jio as hotspot and traced the svchost downloading IP addresses which was located to somewhere in Maharashtra and that too of JIO servers.

I don't know what Jio servers were downloading into my Laptop using the svchost. 

And when I used my normal broadband connection, the svchost usage was 0KB everytime.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 31, 2017)

Interesting!I still think it was somehow related to win 10 on your system as continuous download of GBs of data from ISP servers is usually MS(many ISPs use cache for MS & Google services to avoid wasting international bandwidth on downloading same data again & again). Maybe Windows recognize this & as soon as jio is connected,it starts downloading as cached content is always given higher priority over content available at normal speeds.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 31, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Looks like I found the culprit of all this..
> 
> The problem started whenever I used my Jio as hotspot and traced the svchost downloading IP addresses which was located to somewhere in Maharashtra and that too of JIO servers.
> 
> ...


Identify the hostname and point it to localhost in your hosts file. That will teach them.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 31, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Interesting!I still think it was somehow related to win 10 on your system as continuous download of GBs of data from ISP servers is usually MS(many ISPs use cache for MS & Google services to avoid wasting international bandwidth on downloading same data again & again). Maybe Windows recognize this & as soon as jio is connected,it starts downloading as cached content is always given higher priority over content available at normal speeds.


I don't know whats the logic behind all this but I believe it was all happening with JIO connection and I've tried with 2 broadband connections.

Let me try with 3rd Broadband connection to confirm this.

- - - Updated - - -



Desmond David said:


> Identify the hostname and point it to localhost in your hosts file. That will teach them.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



I already blocked many IP addresses using Firewall and Antivirus but still faced the issue...every time some new random IPaddress was traced.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 31, 2017)

Just check where the data is going,by checking size of windows folder & C drive after every 15 min.In windows folder focus on software distribution folder.If not windows folder then check Users folder in C drive(focus on <your username>\appdata). Before doing all this,make changes to default windows folder view settings to show hidden folders & system folders/files.



> I already blocked many IP addresses using Firewall and Antivirus but still faced the issue...every time some new random IPaddress was traced.


Another evidence that strongly supports some "official/updates downloading" theory.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2017)

OK..so the svc issue is solved and it was Jio 4G

now another problem is that office click-to-run is running and eating bandwidth by downloading at full speed.

can I block/disable it ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> OK..so the svc issue is solved and it was Jio 4G
> 
> now another problem is that office click-to-run is running and eating bandwidth by downloading at full speed.
> 
> can I block/disable it ?



Disable ClickToRunSVC under control panel -> services.

It [strike]may[/strike] will cause office applications to not start.


----------

